# Insurance coverage in the divorce decree



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

We weren't able to keep our insurance coverage for the past few years. We are living separately and I'm filing the paperwork in the next few days. She is receiving medicaid for her and the kids for the past few months. How likely is it that the judge will tell me I have to take them off medicaid and find private insurance vs just keep things the way they are? I'm going to be paying 1200 a month in child support and covering afterschool expenses plus a stipulation to split the out of pocket medical costs. I know that through my employer the insurance cost went up to 1500 a month because the company isn't large enough to get the group rates. To me that isn't "at a reasonable cost".


----------



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

Depending on where you are you may have to keep the kids on but not the spouse.


----------

